# Blown glass or mass manufactued pitcher from the 60s or 70s?



## EdsFinds (Jul 21, 2021)

I've purchased this "stained glass" pitcher in the mid-80s at a flea market in NJ. I've used it all this time...love it. It's really tall, has a perfect spout/lip to pour from and a perfect handle that is easy to hold, it also looks like old stained glass.
Well, I recently took a hard look at it and realized that there is NO mold "seam" running down the side of it, the spout and handle are dead ringers for blown glass. I don't know why I've never noticed this before. Now I'm curious.

How do I learn about this piece of Americana glasswork? Who made it, when, and were there others made like it? Are they of collectible interset/value? Not that I want to sell it, just to know its value (it has sentimental value to me).

It has no markings on it that I see. Without markings, how do you tell?


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Jul 22, 2021)

This is a west virginia glass pitcher and they made tumbler glasses, cocktail glasses, pitchers, and bowls all in this design. They made these between 1971 and 1984.


----------



## EdsFinds (Jul 22, 2021)

hmmmmm.....thank you for the info! Great to finally put a name to the piece. Maybe I can search for the tumblers and make it a set! If they made them from the 70s into the 8os, they're probably not extremely collectible YET. Maybe if I get the others to make a set I'd create an heirloom set for my future generations to have!


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Jul 22, 2021)

Ok!
Heres the ice bucket 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/222820479847 

And heres the tumblers with another pitcher...lol 



			old west virginia glass pitcher with tulips - Google Search


----------



## K6TIM (Jul 22, 2021)

hmmmmmmmm..... said:


> Ok!
> Heres the ice bucket
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222820479847
> 
> ...




If your pitcher has a seam line thru the handle and rest of pitcher it's fairly new.If it has no seam line at all it could be older with an applied handle.They made a lot of pichers in the 50-60 that had applied handles.I say by the color art on it it's about 40-60's,but who knows?


----------



## K6TIM (Jul 22, 2021)

hmmmmmmmm..... said:


> Ok!
> Heres the ice bucket
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222820479847
> 
> ...




I can't tell thru drawing send pitures of any of the objects above.Any bottle etc. that has no seam line is blowen glass.There are never perfectly round.Those made in a mold always have a seam line in them somewhere.Exception is spun in mold wine bottles to eilimate the seam line.All bottles from the 18th. century are blown with the blow pipe!


----------



## EdsFinds (Jul 24, 2021)

Son of a gun! I googled West Virginia Glass pitcher and did not see my tulip pitcher! Thanks! Lesson learned: be more specific with google! That's neat, they made the pitcher, tumblers, and an ice bucket set. I'll have to see about collecting them! Thanks! And, no, there are no seam markings anywhere on the pitcher, so it must've been from the late to mid-60s? Thanks again for the reference and info.


----------



## K6TIM (Jul 24, 2021)

EdsFinds said:


> Son of a gun! I googled West Virginia Glass pitcher and did not see my tulip pitcher! Thanks! Lesson learned: be more specific with google! That's neat, they made the pitcher, tumblers, and an ice bucket set. I'll have to see about collecting them! Thanks! And, no, there are no seam markings anywhere on the pitcher, so it must've been from the late to mid-60s? Thanks again for the reference and info.


----------



## K6TIM (Jul 24, 2021)

If there is no seam line either it's been eaased or it's vary old pitcher.Mouth Blown pitchers will not look perfect they will look out of shape.Look at the base see if the rest of the pitcher rough looking in shape.There of course reproduction types too look at most likely like you said mid-60's!


----------

